
Bitcoin Plunges as Much as 23% from Wednesday’s Record High - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-05/bitcoin-drops-as-much-as-23-percent-from-wednesday-s-record-high
======
elmerfud
And gold has gone up a bit too. It's almost like when this non-tangible asset
reaches the the price of a tangible asset, people switch.

